# A Few More Fishing Photos



## Eddie39 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thought id post a few more photos of my fishing trips along with a few of my pheasants that i used to breed .
View attachment 124342


View attachment 124343


View attachment 124344


View attachment 124345


View attachment 124346


This is just some of the many photos i have of fish , rivers , and fishing in general am a club bailiff on the river above ,this river is one of the top rivers in Ireland its also very much a spate river in every sense of the word , as when there's a spate salmon run hard and fast cause by the next day the water will be almost gone unless there was a real big spate . The river will be down to its bones again otherwise , so you fish it hard when youve got the water.

ENJOY


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 9, 2010)

those salmon are awesome, I love catching Atlantic salmon on the fly, unfortunately it requires a trip 12 hours north to Maine or Canada, due to my location. 
That Sea run is a Brown trout? are they native to your river?
I may need to get Ireland moved up on my fishing destination list.


----------



## Eddie39 (Feb 9, 2010)

W.S yes those sea run browns are native to most of our rivers ,and am happy to say there on the increase last year was the best for many years . They do get quite big there were a few 5lb ones got and one was got in an illegal net of 10lbs .Those in the photo were caught in an estuary as they were on there way to the river they don't come any fresher than that..
I must post some photos of our dollaghan trout they've been known to go to 20lb now that's a brown trout ..


----------

